# "Your notification"



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

PLease can somebody help? I seem to have a "your notification" under my name. Then "unapproved visitor messages" and when I click I get a message in answer to a question about a photo. Surely I must approve this message? I get a screen stating that I must approve a specific message????? What must I do? highlight the message? Go somewhere else? All I want is to make the notification disappear, I feel like I have done something unacceptable!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Nelinha,
click the banner at the top of this page and then contact the admin via the contacts page. If you can't do this let me know and I will do it for you.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi nelinha, 

Not sure if this is sorted out now?

Just to reassure you that you haven't done anything wrong  I just checked your user profile and if you had done something wrong then you would have an infraction (you can see these under your user profile). 

You had a visitor message from IOWgirl (hope it makes sense to you  ) and you get the choice of whether you approve it or not. 

As Silvers says if you come across something you don't understand always contact the Admin (user ExpatForum) and it will be sorted for you...

Regards,
Karen


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Silvers and Karen,
Thank you for your reply, I contacted Bob in Admin and somehow my "notification" disappeared. Thanks to all for the help.
Nelinha


----------

